# Fair price for delivery



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I called a guy about some slab wood. Price for that sounds fair. How much should I pay for delivery? His price just seems too steep. What would you charge for a minimim? I am thinking he should charge me about $4 a loaded mile. Thinking he is 20-25 miles away. Told me $200. Sounds like a dealbreaker. What do you think?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Price is for a semi delivering.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Truck drivers don't like short hop hauls. He still has to get to the load, then drop and go home. 200 is fair, you didn't have wear and tear.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, that distance is either going to be hourly or subject to a minimum. $200 isn't a crazy minimum at all.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I wouldn't haul it for $100 and probably not for $200. Guy wanted me to sell a full load of low quality hay and delivery to his place 20 miles away for $100. I told him I wipe my ass with a hundred dollar bill.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Short hauls are expencive in price because they take time. Sit and figure ur costs and you will see you can run a little farther and be same cost. It all comes back to time not so much with milage.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

From June to September I try not to deliver any hay, but if someone insists they are going to really pay for it and I tell them that up front. I just have to much to do actually growing the hay. Gotta make it worth it. Maybe this guy is the same with the wood?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

20 mile haul here for a semi load is around 10.00 per ton for a 53' to 57' . Going rate for hay transport in this area will cost 4.00 per loaded mile.


----------

